# Naxel or Nuflor Help Please.....Or BAYTRIL ????



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

_Please_ help w/some advice... ray: I'm at a loss... 
Ok, my beloved doe (pregnant, due early May) has a respiratory infection. It's been on going for weeks, possibly up to 6 weeks now???... I've tried everything homeopathic I could think of or learn about... then tried a shot of BioMycin (which she had allergice reaction to)... two weeks ago I called my vet (great vet, work/worked for him & completely trust him) to see if he would prescribe Nuflor or Naxel over the phone, but he hasn't 'actually' seen my goats before since I usually deal with stuff on my own when the rare issue comes up. Anyway, it's like $45 for a visit and I'm told that both prescriptions are quite expensive. Of course, like everyone else, money is VERY VERY tight... I had some new Penicillin on hand, so have given her that 3cc's for 5 days, and she is absolutely no better at all....if anything, she seems a touch worse w/her cough. :sigh:

So I'm here to ask if any of you could give any advice on the options of aquiring either of these (or any other antibiotics ok'd for preggo doe's)...

** I also have an option of using Baytril from a friend, but I haven't used Baytril on goats & can find only a little research on it. Anyone have info on Baytril????? I'm told it's very good for respiratory infections in sheep.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Naxel or Nuflor Help Please.....*

maybe LA 200......... depending on her reaction? She may be just allergic to the carrier in the biomycin??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Naxel or Nuflor Help Please.....*

not familiar with Naxel but I have heard good results with Nuflor. Also give Banamine -- it helps with inflammation and reduces the scaring due to the coughing (or so I was told).


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Naxel or Nuflor Help Please.....*

I'm under the understanding that no Oxytetracyclines for preggo doe's.... hence none of my usual on-hand med's like LA200, BioMycin, etc...

Any idea's where I could possibly GET Naxel or Nuflor? Are there any vetonline places that will allow purchases from a business farm?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Naxel or Nuflor Help Please.....*

I give Oxytet (well I should say I DID once) to a preggy goat and it is the med of choice for when you want to treat chlamydia to keep does from aborting so to me its safe.

as to vetonline places yes there is one I know of but it will take you a little while to get the stuff since their approval for your registration takes a little while. its called Vetserv usa


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Naxel or Nuflor Help Please.....*

Thanks Stacey.... I remembered an online vet place that you all have talked about quite a bit... but couldn't remember details....

Any special tips on signing up there? Do I have to have a Tax ID? Or any special info?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

make sure you give all accurate information - farm name, phone number, address etc


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

I had a young doeling last summer who had a re~occuring respiratory infection...
I'd think she was over it and and it would get worse! I was using nuflor...
My vet will sell me Draxxcin by the dose. so it's about $1.50 a cc. it knocked it out right now! one dose! She aslo suggested a little banamine to help dry out the lungs. it worked like a charm! Wondered why I had bothered with the nuflor!? 
I'd See if they wil sell it like this...and try it! Ask the vet about dosages!
Good Luck! :wave:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Draxxin is a very new antibiotic, and very strong, but it comes at a price.. around $300 a bottle was what I could find. My vet wont sell me by the dose and I don't like that because I like to have the bottle for the future. 

I would got with NuFlor or Naxcel. Naxcel is Excenel only Excenel is shelf stable.


----------

